# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush eshte loja me e bukur per ju?

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Kush eshte Loja  Me E Bukur Qe Keni Luajtur Ndonjehere?

----------


## erushi_4ever

Shkurt paster dhe qarte

COSSACKS-THE ART OF WAR

----------


## KACAKU

Counter-Strike

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

DEVIL-MAY-CRY :star trek:  

                    Kjo loje eshte..vetem...PS2..ME duket..!!

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

final fantasy 7
ishte rpg-ja e pare qe kam luajtur...

----------


## KilleR-X-

Unreal Tournament...qe vazhdojme e luajm perdite  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wrangler

Soldier of fortune....
Eshte loje mjaft e bukur edhe ju keshilloj ta luani edhe ju...

----------


## _MarTini_

Counter-Strike 
pista me e bukur ITALIA

----------


## KilleR-X-

A|adini ma jep edhe mua ate lojen se me duhet ta instaloj hajde mer se e di ti ku me gjen ok..

----------


## twist

METAL GEAR: SONS OF LIBERTY (PS2),.... MEDAL OF HONOUR(PS2)...SOLDIER OF FORTUNE(PC)...lojrat qe me kane pelqyer me shume(dhe vazhdoj ti luaj) 
ohhh se harrova edhe GRAND THEFT AUTO III (PS2) loja me fantastike deri sot

----------


## master

Grand Theft Auto III me radion gjithmone te stacioni italian.

Kjo eshte e vetmja loje qe jam kam nxjerre shkumen ne PS2.

Medal of honor Frontline kur e luan online.

Cdo FIFA qe luhet online.

Dhe pastaj...sigurisht....MAX PAYNE.

----------


## glaukus 001

Kam nostalgji per  _Total Annihilation_ (TA), loje me luftra ne harta dhe mjete ushtarake nga me te ndryshme.

==> http://www.totalannihilation.com/totala/index.html


Tjeter: _Mech Commander 3 & 4._

----------


## Reiart

VIETNAM BLACK OPS

----------


## Ada

mua me pelqen me shume Spyro the dragon 1 2 3 dhe Crash Bandicoot te gjitha.
Po ashtu Rayman dhe te gjitha lojrat qe jane jump crok gex etj.
Po ashtu kur du me fitu pare luj tekken i raf te gjithe e fitoj paret.
Po dhe gran tourismo eshte super .
fifa eshte loje e bukur kur du me lujt futboll.

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga Ada_ 
> *mua me pelqen me shume Spyro the dragon 1 2 3 dhe Crash Bandicoot te gjitha.
> Po ashtu Rayman dhe te gjitha lojrat qe jane jump crok gex etj.
> Po ashtu kur du me fitu pare luj tekken i raf te gjithe e fitoj paret.
> Po dhe gran tourismo eshte super .
> fifa eshte loje e bukur kur du me lujt futboll.*


Bravo

Nuk ka si Spyro the Dragon..skan renci numrat.

----------


## No`FeaR

loja me e bukur qe me ka pelqyer eshte"hitman2" loja hitman eshte nje loje me te vrara dhe per te mbaruar misionet qe te japin ne loje eshte loje e veshtire...dhe "nightfire james bond" eshte po ashtu loje por eshte james bond style dhe ka gjera me te lezecme...kaq kesaj radhe 
me respect jaboy :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna-CT

Unreal Tournament
Counter Strike
Half Life
Medal Of Honor
Soldier Of Fortune
Metal Gear
Tekken
Virtua Fighter
Tomb Rider

Kaq per tani.  :-)

ah.....   harrova MAFIA :djall i fshehur:

----------


## mercedes2003

Se besoj se mund te kete loj me te bukur se counter-strike 
dhe half-life i kam pass qef qe i vogel keto lojra se e kam fiksim me bo nja dy tre vrasje qe i vogel kam pas qefe te kisha pushken e ndryshkur te KilleR-X- qe ka dal foto ke forumi :d ne fakt kam bere ca vrasje une po smi kane quajtur  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DECIMUS

RETURN TO CASTLE WOLFENSTEIN!!!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

need-for-speed (PS1)

----------

